# HEC attestation (Pakistan)



## bhatti81 (Sep 9, 2009)

I applied in end of Jan 2010 for 175. I received an email today for request for information. They have asked me for:

"Skills and qualifications (Verification of qualifications)"
Since I belong to Pakistan, I've been asked to get my B.Science degree authenticated/verified through HEC and have them give it to Aus High Commission. My concern is that the copy of my degree (that I uploaded with my case) already has been authenticated/verified by HEC and has the colored ticket with signatures. The original degree is also authenticated by HEC but since thats on the back side hence I got a front side attestation to the black and white copy from HEC and uploaded that in my documents. Since the attached copy to my application has already been authenticated by HEC, Do I still need to give my degree to HEC and have them send it to Australian High commision?

Or Is it like a standard procedure now for some countries?


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

did you attach PEC certificate or not?


----------



## bhatti81 (Sep 9, 2009)

rackspace said:


> did you attach PEC certificate or not?


Sorry but whats PEC and how is it related to attestation of degrees from HEC in Pakistan?


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Pakistan Engineering Coucil.
It certifies you are an engineer and also kindda accrediate your engineering.
All engineering courses are not recognised with PEC.


----------



## bhatti81 (Sep 9, 2009)

rackspace said:


> Pakistan Engineering Coucil.
> It certifies you are an engineer and also kindda accrediate your engineering.
> All engineering courses are not recognised with PEC.


Mine's Bachelor in Sciences Majors in computer science, so its HEC only that authenticates/attests it.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

.: )


----------



## bhatti81 (Sep 9, 2009)

wickp said:


> .: )


Whats with the smile?  been in a similar situation?


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

bhatti81 said:


> Whats with the smile?  been in a similar situation?


I dont know why he is smiling, anyway mate u need to send it as they have asked u, no way out, I have seen that they asked this on random basis, some of mates from Pakistan have escaped from this as well. Do it or u will get your case delayed.

I myself have already attested my degrees & transcript from HEC, but dont know they might ask me again to do it, looks silly but it is their decision.

All the best!


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

sorry guys it was not smile i tried to respond on bhatti's query but when i saw bhatti's own response i tried to delete my post. when there was no luck with deleting i updated with .: )

sorry for the inconveniences.


----------



## omairs80 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Attestation from HEC*

Dear all,

I am new on this forum. I am applying for Australian immigration. First I will apply to ACS to get my work experience certified. 

FOR ACS, do I have to get my Computer Science Degree attested from HEC ?
Does HEC attest only on the original degree or also on photocopies? The reason is that ACS accept only photocopies.

Thanks.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

I just got all my docs certified from notary public only for ACS. I dont think it is necessary for ACS but for DIAC.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

HEC attestation is required only for DIAC.
You should send original and coloured photocopies for HEC attestation.
HEC will attest original from back side and photocopies from front side. you should send scanned photocopies to DIAC later. otherwise most likely case officer will ask you for attestation and that will take months to process.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> HEC attestation is required only for DIAC.
> You should send original and coloured photocopies for HEC attestation.
> HEC will attest original from back side and photocopies from front side. you should send scanned photocopies to DIAC later. otherwise most likely case officer will ask you for attestation and that will take months to process.


Thanks that clears my confusion ..
But in case of online application of DIAC, do we also need to send scanned photocopies by post?... I thought DIAC only required original softcopy of docs via upload.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> Thanks that clears my confusion ..
> But in case of online application of DIAC, do we also need to send scanned photocopies by post?... I thought DIAC only required original softcopy of docs via upload.


DIAC need scanned documents only.
As u have applied for ACS, try to fill online application for visa now, u can save application at anytime, you will get an idea what information u need for visa application.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> DIAC need scanned documents only.
> As u have applied for ACS, try to fill online application for visa now, u can save application at anytime, you will get an idea what information u need for visa application.


Good idea Shafaqat !!! Thanks man


----------



## imran (Oct 8, 2010)

*MamooinPakistan - An onine Service Providers for Pakistani Expats*

I would like to take this opportunity here to introduce a unique and great service MamooinPakistan for Pakistani Expats. They provide all kinds of services they Pakistani Expats really look for like :


Degree Attestation from HEC

Document Attestation from MOFA (Ministry of Foreign Affairs)

Birth certificate
 
Unavailability of birth certificate,
 
Copy of birth certificate
, 
Translation of birth certificate
, 
Pakistani Passport
, 
Air travel/tickets to Pakistan
, 
Car rental in Pakistan
, 
Accommodation / Housing in Pakistan
, 
Bank Account in Pakistan
, 
Wedding arrangements
, 
DJ in Karachi - Pakistan
, 
Music show in Pakistan
, 
Catering in Pakistan
, 
Health care in Pakistan
, 
Medical Care in Pakistan
, 
University Degree in Pakistan
, 
College Admission in Pakistan
, 
Medical College admission
, 
short term apartment rentals in pakistan
. 

Living away from home, simple tasks like getting a degree certificate or paying some bills are suddenly impossible.
You want to take care of your loved ones back home.


----------



## m323 (Jan 24, 2012)

shafaqat309 said:


> HEC attestation is required only for DIAC.
> You should send original and coloured photocopies for HEC attestation.
> HEC will attest original from back side and photocopies from front side. you should send scanned photocopies to DIAC later. otherwise most likely case officer will ask you for attestation and that will take months to process.


Hi Shafaqat. Going through the forum i came across your thread and thought you might help me as I have a related question.

My question is I have got HEC and MOFA attestation of my original degree (which is on the backside). As you have mentioned, do i now have to get a copy of my original degree to be certified from front by HEC as well and then upload the same to DIAC. ?

Is there any other way that I can use my already attested degree (Like scan and upload both front and backside of my original degree) to DIAC and avoid the process of getting copies of my degree certified by HEC?

Thanks


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

m323 said:


> Hi Shafaqat. Going through the forum i came across your thread and thought you might help me as I have a related question.
> 
> My question is I have got HEC and MOFA attestation of my original degree (which is on the backside). As you have mentioned, do i now have to get a copy of my original degree to be certified from front by HEC as well and then upload the same to DIAC. ?
> 
> ...


You can use what u have in hand, attestation is just an extra step, i got my degrees attested just for personal satisfaction and got more satisfaction level.

I have seen some applicants asked for HEC attestation during the visa process, and in some cases that took too long, so if u have ur degrees attested then u should upload both side of document. My degree was attested from front side and i uploaded the same copy.


----------



## fastos7 (May 18, 2012)

In my case I attested the original and photocopy of my Bachelors degree from HEC.

Then while applying for immigration I sent them the attested photocopy. They have responded by asking me to send my original documents to HEC where it will be collected by the Australian High Commission Islamabad for verification.

Can anyone tell me the procedure of depositing my degree at HEC if I am living outside Pakistan?
Will I need to send my original marksheet as well?

Or will I need to attest my original degree again?


----------

